# Poor Piggy



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

I give up.  I've resigned myself to the fact that Piggy bed is now in a permanently flat state as Brooke still persists in lying on top of it and Minx cuddles up on top too now. :roll:


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

AHHHHHHHH they look like Gizzie!!!!!        

Such pretty ladies...how long did it take for their full coat to grow in? 

Poor piggy indeed...LOL...it's squashed to death...


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Poor piggy but what a way to go being squished by those 2 cuties :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

It's a good thing you went out and spent all that money on a bed with nostrils. :lol: Those pics are just too, too funny!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Hehe they do what they want don't they.My male chi sleeps on hubby's pillow while he's gone out of town for work and doesn't understand when daddy wants his pillow back. I just can't get over how much they look like my girl  They're so gorgeous!!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

OMG that bed is TOO CUTE!! Of course your girls are super cute too! They are so funny sitting on top of it like that! What a riot!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Maybe they're hoping by squishing it down like that, it'll turn into bacon.

OR maybe they think the pink goes better with their hair than the inside of the piggy.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I think it's so cool that they lay together like that so sweet. My Bella won't let Poco near her she'd really rather him go away and her be the only dog.


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

It's a good thing you went out and spent all that money on a bed with nostrils

Rachel you crack me up sometimes! :lol: 
Gorgeous girls, they look so comfy!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

chiscrochetcrazy said:


> I think it's so cool that they lay together like that so sweet. My Bella won't let Poco near her she'd really rather him go away and her be the only dog.


Awww.. I had a Poco once. I miss him. His full name was Poco de Loco. Until a second ago, I'd never seen another chi with that name and I always thought it was the perfect name for a chi. Good to see someone else is carrying on with the name. I hope he does it justice.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

awww they love each other so much :lol:


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

SunnyFLMum said:


> Such pretty ladies...how long did it take for their full coat to grow in?


Thank you.  LOL I've been hoping their full coats are still growing. :? Most of the long coat chis seem to have longer and thicker coats than my girls and I've heard it can take till they're 2 years old or so to have their full coats, so there's still hope for them yet??? :wink:


----------



## Richie (Nov 7, 2004)

so funny and so cute!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

ahhhhhhh they look so cute in the bed together x


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

chiscrochetcrazy said:


> I think it's so cool that they lay together like that so sweet. My Bella won't let Poco near her she'd really rather him go away and her be the only dog.


At night time Minx doesn't like sleeping with Brooke because she tends to squash her but most other times they like to snuggle up together or next to one another. :lol:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I love that bed...and those pictures are adorable!


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

awww i want that bed where can i find one!?


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

i wonder why they don't sleep inside. lol


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

What beautiful babies they look so snuggly comfy in their :snorting: Bed :snorting:


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

they are so pretty. I hope when Sammy grows up she is as pretty as them! 

At least they sleep in the bed! I got a designer Louis dog bed and Sammy thinks it for peeing in. :evil:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

purpleboy2 said:


> i wonder why they don't sleep inside. lol


EUREKA! I've got it!! They sleep on top of piggy because you can't take a photo of them if they're inside. Duh.


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

I just lov that bed. :headbang: That's it, I really got it figured out. They do this to drive us mommies crazy because we tend to spend big money on them and their beds, jewlery, etc. and it would be what we wanted for them to sleep inside of it. My three sleep together and I went and bought the large puppy bed with the nice inside and they flip the dang thang over and sleep on it upside down. I buy new nice collars and they sit and chew on each others till they look 100 years old. Just Like kids.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

wonderful photos , your girls are so great


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

:lol: That is the cutest bed I have ever seen!! They look adorable laying there together so sweet!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

aaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwwww what cuties they are so sweet great way to sleep on the bed lol


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

xfayex said:


> awww i want that bed where can i find one!?


I actually bought it for NZ$19.95 at a supermarket in New Zealand. They also had a chicken bed and a fish bed. My DIL had originally bought the fish bed for our cats. Here's a pic of how the bed should look. It's also got eyes and a cute tail. :wave:


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

ngtah00 said:


> they are so pretty. I hope when Sammy grows up she is as pretty as them!
> 
> At least they sleep in the bed! I got a designer Louis dog bed and Sammy thinks it for peeing in. :evil:


Thank you. :wave: That's really flattering as I think your Sammy is gorgeous. :lol: In fact, when I've seen pics of her I couldn't help thinking there's a definite resemblance to Ruby who is stunningly beautiful. Watch out for pics of her.  
LOL My girls usually go toilet outside, but I have pads on bathroom floor where we confine them with a baby gate if we're out. If Brooke does a poop Minx (our little poop eater) sometimes leaves a partly eaten "delicacy" in one of the beds. :shock:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

that is funny


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

Your girls are so so so precious as always! Gotta love em


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

May just asked me to post a pic of Ruby in here for Sam's mummy  so here goes:


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

mychisangel said:


> ngtah00 said:
> 
> 
> > they are so pretty. I hope when Sammy grows up she is as pretty as them!
> ...


Thanks Peta, this is the pic where I was struck by the likeness of Sammy to your Ruby and if you look at ngtahOO's avatar on P.2 of this thread, I think that pic bears a resamblance too.


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

aww, Brooke and Minx are so adorable! I think it's so funny she won't sleep inside her bed, but has to sleep on top. hehehe. What cuties!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

omg :lol: mine do that too !! 

i have this moushy house for them and they insist on lying on top of it  

they are the cutest girls

kisses nat


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

Aww! Sammy's such a cutie May! I do see a resemblance to Ruby in that pics too


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Ruby's Ma said:


> Aww! Sammy's such a cutie May! I do see a resemblance to Ruby in that pics too


LOL When I saw that pic of her in the carrier bag I was like OMG That looks so like Ruby. But in other pics of Sammy I think she looks more like Ruby when she was a younger puppy (in your Dogster pics). I think Sammy is 6 mths old.  

Thanks to everyone.  :wave:


----------

